# Nissan Matic-J possible substitute...



## GaryO (May 30, 2010)

Castrol offers an ATF product called Import Multi-Vehicle ATF that they state is a substitute for Nissan Matic J....

http://www.castrol.com/liveassets/b...G/local_assets/downloads/p,q/pds_ImportMV.pdf

What say you folks? Thanks...


----------



## Nissan_Junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

*ATF Juice*

*Carefull *what ATF juice you add or replace.
*Matic-J is " Full Synthetic ", others may be "Part Synthetic"*
.
They might not mix well.
I had drivetrain "slop" in a Nissan AT.
Added 1 pint of Matic-J, and slop went away.
.
These ATF should be OK with Nissan, .... except if under warranty.
.


----------

